# Any thoughts on her breed?



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

My 5 month old puppy is of unknown origin.. we're considering trying one of those 'Doggy DNA Tests" but their accuracy is questionable, so I'd like to have an idea of what im looking for before I consider it.

The facts:

Shes almost 6 months old now
She weighs about 35 pounds (vet estimates a 60lb adult weight)
Her mother was apparently "kinda shepherd-ish" (father unknown)
She has herding instincts (big time)
She has retrieving instincts
She is a big time water dog
Shes a super fast learner
Shes got that thick thatch of hair on her shoulders that's common to Labs

























^^ She sticks her tongue out when shes relaxed, hehehe


I've heard Lab, Golden retriever, Husky, Australian Shepherd (I don't know about that..), German Shepherd.. the list goes on. Anyone?


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

Border Collie.  I did think husky though when I first saw her.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Husky/BC/?


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

she looks like a lab/husky/sheppard mix to me! She is sooo adorable!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

HersheyBear said:


> Husky/BC/?


That's what I thought, too.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

IMO definitely at least part BC!!
I also would guess BC/Husky!

But no matter she is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry, I am not sure. But she is cute!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont have any guesses, but she sure is cute!


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input, everyone! Border collie x husky x lab seems like a really good guess!


----------



## nene (May 6, 2010)

Wow, in that second picture she reminds me of a Pharaoh Hound. Very gorgeous whatever she is.


----------



## Moodygurl (Jul 1, 2011)

*She looks like a German Shepherd or maybe Husky mix. I would even guess a combination of both. I see alot of GS puppies and she really seems to have the GS head but her body conformation is more like a Husky. She really is cute though, and I love her color!! *


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

husky/terrier.


----------



## ILoveMyMutt (Aug 13, 2011)

Perhaps some Husky/German Shepherd/Retriever, I'm not sure.

I don't think it would be necessary to do a "Doggy DNA Test", I think that what truly matters is not her breed background, but her personality. I love mixed-breeds (mutts, mongrels) because they are little, unique and genetically healthy mysteries.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I see Husky in her Face and Body. (my husky also likes to stick out her tongue! But she does that more when she's really investigating something from afar  )
I see Lab in her coat ( I say that because it looks way different from my Husky's coat)

I suppose there could be some BC or Shepard of some kind in there. But predominantly I see Husky/Lab.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She looks a LOT like my husky in her face and body. When I glanced at your signature in another thread I thought she was a husky puppy like mine! Comparison:


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm seeing husky/GSD/BC and maybe even more. She is adorable whatever she is.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm seeing husky/lab. She's soo beautiful!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

HersheyBear said:


> Husky/BC/?


I agree ! Possibly shepherd


----------

